
We're all fundamentalists now - forrestbrazeal
https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/02/social-justice-warriors-conservative-christians-share-moral-instinct
======
towaway1138
I grew up a lefty in the Bible Belt, so all of this looks _very_ familiar.
Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.

------
seeker61
Just as competently written, and also facile and shallow, as I remember from
30 years ago when Bill Buckley ran the show. How do they do it?

